# Zac the acrobat!



## Becca (Dec 17, 2012)

I spent a lot of last weekend designing Zac's new enclosure. A few weeks ago Zac's owners needed someone to have him in a hurry for an undefined period of time and so started my research on tortoise husbandry. 
There are some pics of his enclosure below which is a modified 120cm rabbit cage. For those as inexperienced with power tools as I am be assured none were needed here  For those amongst you experienced in tortoise care I am sure you can spot the rookie error.......





I had not allowed for the Zac's acrobatic skills!! He got through the impossibly small hole and landed on the cactus - no pictures of that as i was busy rescuing him!

So here is the modified and so far Zac proof version:



He also made a bid for freedom by scaling the bars but they did defeat him and are definitely too small to fit his shell through!



Any suggestions of other necessary modifications welcome.
Becca


----------



## Becca (Dec 18, 2012)

sorry the pics got in the wrong order and duplicated. 
No more near misses seen so hopefully he can safely enjoy his new enclosure!


----------



## EKLC (Dec 18, 2012)

I would watch out for those bars, it looks like he is vulnerable to flipping on his back. 
I like all the enrichment he's getting in this enclosure though


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2012)

The enrichment was what I was thinking too. So much for an inquisitive tortoise to do during the day. Good job!


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 18, 2012)

Its a pretty neat enclosure...


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 18, 2012)

That's one determined tort!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh, so creative and aesthetically pleasing!!


----------

